
Comet – modern PHP framework for building fast REST APIs - gotzmann
https://github.com/gotzmann/comet
======
gotzmann
I've documented all benchmarks here:
[https://github.com/gotzmann/benchmarks](https://github.com/gotzmann/benchmarks)

------
thepiratesailor
When you say 'fast', it is fast compared to what?

~~~
gotzmann
To any other API server written in "fast" in common sense language or platform
like Go, NodeJS, Java, Net Core, etc.

